# DOS Mouse imitation



## Fudgepip (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello, im not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but im very new to this forums and its the best place I could find. All im asking is if anyone knows a way to detect mouse-clicks in dos, and if there is a way to imitate a mouse click, it dose not need to be that complicated, just a left or right mouse click 

Thanks :up:


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Been so long since I worked in pure DOS I don't remember is being able to use mouse input. Not exactly sure what you are trying to do.

There are programs that can automate mouse clicks and the keyboard but these are all windows based.
http://www.ptfbpro.com/
http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/index.shtml
http://www.autohotkey.com/


----------



## Fudgepip (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, but im looking for something more open source, like a script so i can make a program out of it


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can make scripts from AutoHotkey and AutoIt.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.autohotkey.com/docs/Scripts.htm


> Convert a Script to an EXE (ahk2exe)
> 
> A script compiler (courtesy of Jonathan Bennett's AutoIt v3 source code) is included with the program. AutoIt v2 scripts are not supported, so if necessary, first auto-convert your .aut file to .ahk.
> 
> Once a script is compiled, it becomes a standalone executable; that is, it can be used even on machines where AutoHotkey is not installed (and such EXEs can be distributed or sold with no restrictions).


----------



## rob.rice (Apr 18, 2006)

freedos has mouse drivers so if you want you can use a real mouse


----------

